# Is there a FreeBSD 9 (current) ISO ? sorry to ask



## yvonney (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, feels like a dumb question yet I thought I did see a link to download some kind of 9.0 current ISO.

Is there one? (i386)


----------



## gnemmi (Mar 12, 2010)

Here you'll find the monthly snapshots
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/

Hope that helps

Regards
Gonzalo


----------



## yvonney (Mar 12, 2010)

THANK YOU!
and gee, wish I could edit my post above and add the missing letter. I love details!:stud


----------



## oliverh (Mar 12, 2010)

Use some fast mirror instead: ftp://ftp.de.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201002/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2010)

yvonney said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!
> and gee, wish I could edit my post above and add the missing letter. I love details!:stud



And 'sorry *2* ask' was okay? Well, fixed both ..


----------

